
The RedMonk Programming Language Rankings: June 2019 - mpchlets
https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2019/07/18/language-rankings-6-19/
======
melling
“With the exception of one quarter in 2018 in which Swift placed tenth, it has
been five years since we saw the entrant of a new top ten language. In this
quarter’s run, however, TypeScript continued its upwards surge by placing
tenth ”

Swift should be heading back into the top 10 because of the release of the
ABI. Also, SwiftUI should generate a lot of interest.

I was also surprised by the popularity of Scala. I thought Kotlin had more
buzz and was stealing users.

